# Lightning Strike -- New Power Supply



## Mark J Pescatore (Apr 20, 2018)

A lightning strike took out my Bolt, but it appears to be only most dead (read: slightly alive). When I plug it in, there is a faint hum. I've done a little online investigation and I might be able to revive it with a new power supply. Does anyone know what power supply to purchase and/or have directions for installation? Thanks!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mark J Pescatore said:


> Does anyone know what power supply to purchase and/or have directions for installation? Thanks!


The Bolt power supply is an external wall wart so installation is just unplug the old one and plug in the new one. I don't have a replacement example (my son has our only Bolt at college) but if you match the voltage, current and connector (including polarity). Hopefully someone who has replaced theirs will give you an example.

Scott


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Just buy it from TiVo directly. I was looking today and the price has dropped to under $10.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

If you can get one with a bit more amp capability, it will help if you ever upgrade to a bigger hard drive.
More amps won't hurt anything, the TiVo will only take what it needs.
Volts on the other hand, too much can break things.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Just buy it from TiVo directly. I was looking today and the price has dropped to under $10.


Looks like $7.99 but shipping is $9.76 to VA. 

Scott


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

A lot of external hard drives (and many other appliances) also use 12 volt power supplies and often have the correct size connector. If you can find a power supply to test with around your house that would be a good way to do it without shelling out any money.

The power supply needs to be 12 volts (12 volts and 5 volts are the most common you will find), two amps minimum (can be higher), and have positive on the inner pin not the case (almost all power supplies have positive on the inner pin). You can check all these specs as they are written right on every power supply.

Western digital power supplies are usually a good choice as they are 12 volts, usually 2-3 amps, and have positive on the inner pin.

I also just bought a 5 amp power supply on eBay so that I can connect my TiVo and DUNE to the same supply; it was $8 delivered.

craigr


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

CIR-Engineering said:


> The power supply needs to be 12 volts (12 volts and 5 volts are the most common you will find), two amps minimum (can be higher), and have positive on the inner pin not the case (almost all power supplies have positive on the inner pin). You can check all these specs as they are written right on every power supply.


The Bolt default is a 3A so I would not go any lower.

Scott


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> The Bolt default is a 3A so I would not go any lower.
> 
> Scott


Sorry, I remembered it as 2amps.

craigr


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I thought this thread would be about using lightning as a power source

although I did wonder why that would be in this section


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Any tips on a seemingly dead Roamio Pro? Or is it a goner?

( Basically Bumping so hubby can find this in the morning. A huge lightning strike took out most of our electronics this morning and we're hoping the Tivo could be saved. )


----------



## Mark J Pescatore (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks, everyone. Unfortunately, the new power supplies didn't do the trick. Also unfortunately, TiVo won't even consider transferring my lifetime licenses to new TiVos, even though the boxes are only about six months old. Might be time to consider surgery and attempt to install a new hard drive. Meanwhile, Comcast happily (and with surprising efficiency) provided me with an X1 system for $10 a month while I weigh my options.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mark J Pescatore said:


> Thanks, everyone. Unfortunately, the new power supplies didn't do the trick. Also unfortunately, TiVo won't even consider transferring my lifetime licenses to new TiVos, even though the boxes are only about six months old. Might be time to consider surgery and attempt to install a new hard drive. Meanwhile, Comcast happily (and with surprising efficiency) provided me with an X1 system for $10 a month while I weigh my options.


Is your insurance not covering replacement?

Scott


----------

